# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Eugenio C (Eugenio Costa, Edinburgh Castle, Big Red Boat II)

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην ιστορία της παγκόσμιας επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας έχουν περάσει πολλά όμορφα καράβια αλλά κάπου-κάπου έκανε την εμφάνισή του ένα ξεχωριστής ομορφιάς καράβι που άλλαζε τις μέχρι τότε σχεδιαστικές αντιλήψεις για τους αρχιτέκτονες-ναυπηγούς. Ένα από αυτά τα καράβια που ξεχώρισαν και νομίζω ότι έχουμε χρέος να του αφιερώσουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα ήταν το Eugenio C. Η ιταλική Costa Line αποφάσισε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60 να κατασκευάσει ένα νεότευκτο καράβι για την γραμμή της Νοτίου Αμερικής που τότε ανθούσε προς αντικατάσταση του δημοφιλούς και αξιόπιστου Federico C, και έδωσε την εντολή το 1964 στα ναυπηγεία Cantieri Riuniti dellʼ Adriatico στο Monfalcone της Ιταλίας για την ναυπήγησή του. Το πλοίο (30.567 grt, max speed 27 knots), το οποίο ήταν και το τελευταίο ιταλικό υπερωκεάνιο που κατασκευάστηκε, παραδόθηκε το 1966 στην εταιρία του Costa και έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς την Νότιο Αμερική στις 22 Αυγούστου του ίδιου έτους. Ήταν διαμορφωμένο σε τρεις θέσεις για 178 επιβάτες πρώτης θέσης, 356 δεύτερης και 1102 τρίτης θέσης αντίστοιχα. Ήταν ένα τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακό βαπόρι με δύο λεπτές αεροδυναμικές τσιμινιέρες προς την πρύμη του πλοίου και μία από τις πιο όμορφες καμπυλωτές πλώρες όλων των εποχών, γνωστές ως “swans' neck ή πλώρη τύπου CRDA”-από τα αρχικά του ναυπηγείου- που πολλά ιταλικά καράβια της εποχής (Oceanic, Galileo Galilei/Gulielmo Marconi, όπως και τα δικά μας τρίδυμα του ΕΟΤ) είχαν σαν κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τους. Προερχόμενο από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο και κοινούς αρχιτέκτονες-σχεδιαστές με το Oceanic της Home Lines που ναυπηγήθηκε 1 χρόνο πριν, είχε πολλές ομοιότητες με το Oceanic όπως η πλώρη και ο καθρέφτης μέχρι την γέφυρα, και η πρύμη. Συνέχισε με μεγάλη επιτυχία τα ταξίδια του προς Νότιο Αμερική και στην δεκαετία του 70 με την πτώση της κίνησης λόγω του αεροπλάνου και της μείωσης της μεταναστευτικής ροής προς την Νότιο Αμερική έκανε συνδυασμό κρουαζιερών με υπερατλαντικά δρομολόγια. Το 1984 αποφασίστηκε η αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευσή του σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο μόνο και η Costa προχώρησε στην μετασκευή του για τον νέο ρόλο του αλλάζοντας ελαφρά το όνομά του σε Eugenio Costa. Μέχρι το 1996 παρέμεινε στην ιδιοκτησία της Costa με μεγάλη επιτυχία αλλά λόγω της πολιτικής εκμοντερνισμού του στόλου της, όπως άλλωστε και της «μητρικής» Carnival Cruises, πουλήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Bremen Vulkan σαν μέρος της συμφωνίας για την ναυπήγηση του Costa Victoria. Από την στιγμή αυτή και μετά αρχίζει η κακοτυχία του καραβιού. Το 1998 αγοράζεται από την αγγλική Lowline Shipping και ναυλώνεται στην επίσης αγγλική Direct Cruises με το νέο όνομα Edinburgh Castle. Η Direct Cruises (η εταιρία που ναύλωσε την ίδια εποχή και το δικό μας Apollon της ROC) ήταν εξειδικευμένη σε τηλεφωνικές πωλήσεις κρουαζιερών χαμηλού κόστους και μετά από δαπανηρή μετασκευή το χρησιμοποιεί για κρουαζιέρες χαμηλού κόστους. Το 1999 το πλοίο παρουσιάζει πολλές μηχανικές βλάβες και προβλήματα υγιεινής για τους επιβάτες του και η Direct Cruises οδηγείται σε χρεοκοπία. Η ιδιοκτήτρια Lowline χρεοκοπεί και αυτή και η ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου περνάει στα ναυπηγεία Cammell Laird, κύριο πιστωτή της χρεοκοπημένης Lowline. Αρχές του 2000 ναυλώνεται στην Premier Cruises και μετά από νέα δαπανηρή μετασκευή βάφεται με ζωηρό κόκκινο χρώμα και αποκτά το ηλίθιο όνομα The Big Red Boat II (όπως και το πρώην Festivale απέκτησε με την πώλησή του στην Premier το όνομα The Big Red Boat III). Τον Σεπτέμβριο του ιδίου έτους η Premier χρεοκοπεί και αυτή και το πλοίο παροπλισμένο στο Freeport  στις Μπαχάμες, περιμένει νέο αφεντικό μαζί με άλλα καράβια της Premier, όλα πρώην πρωτοκλασάτα υπερωκεάνια. Παρόλη την ηλικία του το πλοίο ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση στους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους αλλά με προβλήματα στα καζάνια των τουρμπινομηχανών που χρειαζόντουσαν μεγάλες επισκευές. Το 2003 αγοράζεται από την εταιρία Argo Ship Management η οποία δεν προχωρά σε επισκευές και το πλοίο εμφανίζει σημάδια εγκατάλειψης, παραδόξως όμως παραμένει σε λίστες προς πώληση. Καμία όμως εταιρία δεν ρισκάρει να το αγοράσει και να το επισκευάσει, και έτσι το 2005 μην βρίσκοντας άλλο σημαντικό αγοραστή οδηγείται με τις δικές του δυνάμεις στο Αlang της Ινδίας για διάλυση.

Σαν Eugenio C
EugenioC.jpg

Σαν Eugenio Costa
113EUGENIO_COSTA1.JPG

Σαν Edinburgh Castle της Direct Cruises
Edinburgh_Castle5.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με εμφανή τα σημάδια της μακροχρόνιας εγκατάληψης και το αταίριαστο ξεθωριασμένο πια κόκκινο χρώμα της Premier Cruises, στην παραλία Alang της Ινδίας περιμένοντας την φλόγα του διαλυτή:

144592.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## roussosf

την δεκαετια του 70 εκανε εβδομαδιαιες κρουαζιερες στην μεσσογειο 
καθε Τεταρτη αν θυμαμαι καλα περνουσε απο Πειραια
ετυχε να ταξιδευει με αυτο καποιος συγγενης μου και αρκετες φορες το ειχα επισκευθει
απο τα καλα καραβοσκαρα με ωραιες γραμμες
το μονο που μου εμεινε απο το πλοιο ειναι μια μινιατουρα που μου ειχαν δωσει 

eugenio c 1.JPG eugenio c 2.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Με εμφανή τα σημάδια της μακροχρόνιας εγκατάληψης και το αταίριαστο ξεθωριασμένο πια κόκκινο χρώμα της Premier Cruises, στην παραλία Alang της Ινδίας περιμένοντας την φλόγα του διαλυτή:
> 
> πηγή shipspotting


Again QAM thanks for this wonderful thread on one of the most handsome vessels ever built. Here are some pages from a Costa publication featuring the Eugenio C as hse was then called and printed in 1977. Her interior spaces were magnificent!

Henry 

scan0009.jpg scan0010.jpg scan0013.jpg scan0014.jpg scan0015.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Κουκλί ήταν , ειδικά η φωτογραφία σαν <EUGENIO COSTA> είναι το κάτι άλλο.
Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος είναι αδυσώπητος και μας αναγκάζει να πούμε άλλο ένα <κρίμα το καράβι> αλλά δε γίνεται αλλιώς.
Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA σε ευχαριστούμε για το όμορφο *ΚΑΡΑΒΙ* που είδαν τα ματάκια μας

----------


## Ellinis

> Με εμφανή τα σημάδια της μακροχρόνιας εγκατάληψης και το αταίριαστο ξεθωριασμένο πια κόκκινο χρώμα της Premier Cruises, στην παραλία Alang της Ινδίας περιμένοντας την φλόγα του διαλυτή:


Είναι η ιδέα μου ή στη φωτογραφία ως Big Red Boat φαίνεται να έχει sponsons;

----------


## τοξοτης

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ απ ότι φαίνεται ο χρόνος έχει προχωρήσει πολύ
..................................................  ..................................................  ...

The Big Red Boat II was placed on the market along with all other ships of her fleet. Although her interiors were in excellent shape it was her mechanical reputation that remained the biggest drawback for finding new owners, as she required major repairs to her boilers. The Big Red Boat II was sold to Argo Ship Management in 2003, who sadly allowed her condition to deteriorate. However, she continued on the market, but it became obvious that cruise companies were not willing to take a gamble on this once fine liner. In addition being a steam ship means that operational costs would be considerable compared to a motor ship, this being another reason why she languished in Freeport for five long lonely years.  
 brb-apr15-azores-sml.jpg
Azores on April 15  
Not being able to find a buyer - be it for active duties or even as a hotel, for which she would have been perfect, in 2005 this magnificent ship was sold to Indian breakers. She departed Freeport for India under her own power and she was seen with huge plumes of black smoke flowing behind her with the name Big Red on her bow and stern. She was seen bunkering in the Azores on April 15, before heading for Alang. 
brb-alang-kaushal-trivedi.jpg 
SS Big Red She arrived in Alang on Sunday June 5, 2000 and was beached on the 7th.the day after the arrival of the Margarita L, ex Windsor Castle. Two fine and much loved liners have gone forever, one of Italian heritage and the other very British that ended its day more like a Greek tycoonʼs private yacht

http://www.ssmaritime.com/bigredboat.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Επειδή γνωρίζω πως σας πίκρανα <πάρτε> τα παρακάτω που βρήκα μπας και σας απαλύνω τον πόνο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSmXiTeqwaM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPySOym7uMg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Είναι η ιδέα μου ή στη φωτογραφία ως Big Red Boat φαίνεται να έχει sponsons;


Δεν νομίζω ¶ρη ότι πέρα από εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις και αλλαγές να προχώρησε η Premier σε αλλαγές στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση του πλοίου. Η πρύμη του από κατασκευής του είχε δύο μικρές προεκτάσεις αριστερά και δεξιά σαν sponsor όπως και αυτή του Oceanic.

Eugenio_C_.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Beautiful interior pictures Henry. Italian ships of the sixties did have very modern and elegant interiors with minimal decoration which made them especially atractive.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Είναι η ιδέα μου ή στη φωτογραφία ως Big Red Boat φαίνεται να έχει sponsons;


Και εγω σπονσονς βλεπω.Εκτος αν απο ναυπηγησεως ειχε καποιο <φουσκωμα> εκει οπως για παραδειγμα το <δικο μας> olympic countess της ROC

----------


## Ellinis

Το EUGENIO CΟSTA, η άλλοτε ναυαρχίδα της Costa, όταν το συνάντησα στη Ρόδο το 1987.

eugenio c.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία μελαγχολική φωτογραφία του κακοσυντηρημένου πλοίου μετά τον μακρόχρονο παροπλισμό τραβηγμένη από τον γνωστό Πορτογάλο καραβολάτρη Luis Miguel Correia στο λιμάνι Ponta Delgada στις Αζόρες κατά το τελευταίο ταξίδι του προς Ινδία για τα περαιτέρω.

161870.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

απίστευτο ντουμάνι ! :shock:

Να αναφέρω και κάτι ακόμη, οτι στις αρχές της δεκατίας του ΄80 η Costa είχε μελετήσει και μια μετασκευή του EUGENIO C για να προσαρμοστεί περισσότερο στο ρόλο ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Σύμφωνα με αυτή θα έμοιαζε ακόμη περισσότερο με το OCEANIC. 
Εξάλλου και τα δύο πλοία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο σε σχέδια του Constanzo.

Το προτεινόμενο σχέδιο για το EUGENIO C. το είχα ανεβάσει *εδώ*.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με αυτα και με τα αλλα οι ιταλοι μας εδωσαν πλοια στιβαρα με μεγαλη διαρκεια ζωης ,που στην θεαση τους και ο αμυητος δεν εμενε αδιαφορος.Τι να λεμε μικελαντζελο-ραφαελο? μαρκονι- γκαλιλεο? τι να θυμηθει κανεις.Η σχεση υπερωκαενιων - πλυθησμου της ιταλιας πρεπει να ηταν ο μεγαλυτερος στον κοσμο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

eugenio c_piraeus.jpgΣτην εποχή της αθωότητας όταν δεν υπήρχαν σεκιουριτάδες,έπαιρνα σβάρνα τις ταράτσες στα μέγαρα του λιμανιού γιά να απαθανατίσω Υ/Κ σαν αυτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Απίθανη, φίλε Βικτωρ Χιώτη. Ένα από τα πιο όμορφα καράβια σε κοντινό πλάνο που δεν χρειάζεται άλλα σχόλια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δεν περνατε και τον πατερα μου μαζι για να εχω και εγω αρχειο?  :Sour:   :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν περνατε και τον πατερα μου μαζι για να εχω και εγω αρχειο?


H αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα προσπαθήσει κάποιους από την γειτονιά να τους κολλήσω το μικρόβιο.
Μη στεναχωριέσαι εσύ φτιάχνεις το αρχείο του μέλλοντος!

----------


## despo

Εσύ λες για φωτογράφηση - εγω ομως έμπαινα σχεδόν ανενόχλητος και μέσα στα καράβια ! Αυτά βέβαια τότε τους καλούς καιρούς ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εσύ λες για φωτογράφηση - εγω ομως έμπαινα σχεδόν ανενόχλητος και μέσα στα καράβια ! Αυτά βέβαια τότε τους καλούς καιρούς ...


Προφανώς λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας που μπορεί να μην είχε άμεση σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο κ φαντάζομαι αρκούσε μιά δικαιολογία. Τώρα με το ISPS τα πράγματα έχουν αγριέψει. Να σκεφθείς πριν 2-3 χρόνια κ ενώ ήμουν νόμιμα μέσα στο λιμάνι με πλησίασε ένα Τerrano του ΛΣ γιά να με ελέγξουν επειδή κοιτούσα τα ναυλοχούντα κορεάτικα πολεμικά.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

detailed deck plans from Eugenio C:

I. part

Eugenio C DP a.jpg Eugenio C DP b.jpg Eugenio C DP c.jpg Eugenio C DP d.jpgEugenio C DP e.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

detailed deck plans from Eugenio C:

II. part:

Eugenio C DP f.jpgEugenio C DP g.jpg Eugenio C DP i.jpg Eugenio C DP j.jpgEugenio C DP k.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

detailed deck plans from Eugenio C:

III. part:

Eugenio C DP l.jpgEugenio C DP m.jpg Eugenio C DP ii.jpg Eugenio C DP n.jpgEugenio C DP o.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

detailed deck plans from Eugenio C: (for better view - you must download the pictures!) 

IV. part:

Eugenio C DP p.jpgEugenio C DP q.jpg Eugenio C DP s.jpg Eugenio C DP r.jpg Eugenio C DP t.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Very handsome ship,same hull with the ΟCEANIC. I have this brochure since the late 70s.

----------

